# Roundhouse Garratt Boiler Size



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello All,

I have been thinking about doing a Garratt and just today a fellow who has had work done for him by yours truly emailed to say he also was interested in a Garratt. The build would use two RH KATIE chassis and the question arises about the boiler/gas burner size required to feed two KATIE chassis.

I recall someone in the UK was doing just this type of project (commercially??) and I was wondering if anyone knew the boiler size, one or two burners, standard RH burners or fabricated?

I'm fired up to do this project (no pun intended) and would welcome input on feasability of the above arrangement.

Thanks.

Mike

mocrownsteam
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

That sounds like a neat project! I would guess that doubling the volume of one Katy boiler would get you in the ball park...a single flue might be enough if you added cross tubes in the flue, perhaps two would be more robust...a bigger boiler yet would also give longer steaming. sketch something up and see how it looks. Though, the Garrett's boilers tended to be small relative to US practice as on Mallet locos.

this little one seems to have quite a small boiler relative to two engines http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._photograph.jpg/800px-K1_works_photograph.jpg


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
I believe that Bill Burgess from Toronto built a Kitson Meyer and a K1 Beyer Garratt using Roundhouse cylinders. Commercially, Locobox built 25 NG11 Garratts, and Peter Angus has built several Darjeeling D class Garratts. A friend in Wales has an NG11 and I will ask him how the boiler is configured. 

See you at Diamondhead, 
Paul


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Duplicate post deleted.


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

ELR Engineering is producing a coal-fired version of the Bayer Garret using Roundhouse Chasis, very nice: 

http://www.elr-engineering.co.uk/ 

they can also be found on Facebook. 

Geoff


----------



## Geoffc (Dec 27, 2007)

Here it is: 

http://www.elr-engineering.co.uk/media/ngg16-1.jpg


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By Phippsburg Eric on 15 Dec 2013 04:54 PM 
That sounds like a neat project! I would guess that doubling the volume of one Katy boiler would get you in the ball park...a single flue might be enough if you added cross tubes in the flue, perhaps two would be more robust...a bigger boiler yet would also give longer steaming. sketch something up and see how it looks. Though, the Garrett's boilers tended to be small relative to US practice as on Mallet locos.

this little one seems to have quite a small boiler relative to two engines http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped..._photograph.jpg/800px-K1_works_photograph.jpg 
Eric - That engine pictured was the first Bayer Garratt built, and the only one to have the cylinders inboard.
All subsequent Garratts had their cylinders on the outboard end.


----------



## roadranger (Jan 6, 2008)

Posted By HeliconSteamer on 15 Dec 2013 06:05 PM 
Mike, 
I believe that Bill Burgess from Toronto built a Kitson Meyer and a K1 Beyer Garratt using Roundhouse cylinders. Commercially, Locobox built 25 NG11 Garratts, and Peter Angus has built several Darjeeling D class Garratts. A friend in Wales has an NG11 and I will ask him how the boiler is configured. 

See you at Diamondhead, 
Paul 
I would love to get my hands on a NG11, but alas....

How'd the builders model the flex lines at the joints ? Silicone tubing?


----------



## steamtom1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a picture of Ian checking out Bill Burgess's Garratt, back coming up on 10 years ago...


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, I'll have to ask Stan who did the Garratt that is usually up at Maries meet using 2 Sandy River chassis. If you are staying with a 16mm scale If think a single burner should be ok. Can always bump to a larger jet. Another option is a ceramic burner and throw in a couple tubes, would be the most efficient.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

What a great project. Seems a natural, since Garrets look right on the tighter turns of common to model railways. 

I think required steam output is in proportion to the load on the locomotive (weight, grade, curves) and also the speed. Perhaps the Garrets didn't need large boilers because they tended to operate at lower speeds? 

I'd enjoy seeing this project documented as you go.


----------



## HeliconSteamer (Jan 2, 2008)

Mike, 
My friend was of some help on th subject of boilers. His NGG11 was built by Mick Mobley of IMP Models and uses a twin flue boiler with separately controlled Roundhouse burners. He reports that both burners are usually used for steam raising, but that the loco can operate on one burner, depending on load and conditions. He is rebuilding (a slight understatement perhaps) a Locobox Darjeeling Class D Garratt with Roundhouse cylinders and a lagged single flue boiler with a Roundhouse burner. This has not yet been tried, but the boiler was done in collaboration with one ofthe Garratt builders in the UK.


----------



## mocrownsteam (Jan 7, 2008)

Folks, 
Thanks for all the good information on this project. I'm on the road this week and have just gotten a chance to get on the net to read your responses. 

Sounds like a two flue boiler with two burners would be a good way to go but the ceramic burner route sounds promising as well. I've never used a ceramic burner in a project so I'll have to do a little experimentation. Thanks Paul for the IMP info. That was the loco I had in mind. The idea of independantly controlled burners seems like a good one. Perhaps experimenting with a larger jet in a stock RH boiler with a couple of BILLY chassis I have will yield good info as to the boilers abilty to keep up with steam demand, but I like the two flue idea just to be safe. 

I think this calls for wide ranging consultations at Diamondhead next month fueled by multiple beverages to enable the thinking processes to go forward to their maximum! 

Thanks. 

Mike 

mocrownsteam 
Hudson, Massachusetts


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

"I think this calls for wide ranging consultations at Diamondhead next month fueled by multiple beverages to enable the thinking processes to go forward to their maximum! 

Thanks. 

Mike" 

Second that! 
Larry


----------

